# Weed id help



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I've had about a gazillion of these come up in the new blackberry rows. Not much out of the tilled areas.

They don't show up in my weed I'd apps or an online search either. I'm sure it's a common enough weed but I'd like to know. 


They pull easily, and they likely burn down easy with a good brodleaf herbacide, or even glyphosphate.

I'm being very careful what I spray. I can't afford any mishaps an this first feild.
We are currently being and weeding by hand.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

From what I can see could be young pigweed


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think it is pig weed, it's to fine stemmed and branched out too much for it's size.

I would carefully read any herbicide labels before spraying in a now black berry patch. Just about any broad leaf herbicide would be a no go.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I have looked on several data bases and I too leaned on pigweed but it's not a complete match, and it's not in the existing sod aisle between the rows, only in the disturbed areas. 

We are hand weeding trying to get caught up... I'm planning on hitting the rows with Surflan / Poast this will slow a lot of it up...but my options are very limited since I'm basically raising young broadleaf weeds. 

by this fall I can add Princep to the surflan and then from past experience it's much easier to control... I've used the mix in several areas to great success... my 75 tomato plants had surflan/prince put down and then mulched with old saw dust a month later when they got big enough to stand out of it, and they are weed less. I've used it before they do a good job at pre-emergent control. 

If I had planted earlier I'd over spray with Bassagran, several labels have supplemental labels that cover fruit crops, and specifically list Black Berries. But Basagran is expensive, $280/2-1/2G


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I had a USDA NRCS guy here yesterday helping me with a water source issue. 
He said it was a species of Doveweed. However my attempts to confirm via the internet do not support this.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not doveweed, which I never heard of before today. This weed has 3 leaflets which makes me think it's in the pea/clover family.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. I was wondering if it might be _Desmodium cuspidatum_, or stick tights.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think dizzy might be right.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

No seed pods/stickys


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The stickys are seed pods. It has to bloom before forming the sticky seed pods


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Well we got the awnser from our local county Extension Service. It's wooly croton
And the bad news is nothing that's effective on it is Black Berry safe. Guess that what you get when you try to grow what's essentially a weed in a controlled manner. But then again most of our plant based foods were once wild weeds or derevitives of such.

Wooly Croton


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

Stick Tights look kind of like Queen Annes Lace but easy to tell apart. they dont get an actual umbel, are thinner stemmed, don't smell like carrots.

I think doveweed and wooly croton are the same thing, grows all over the Ozarks and beyond. Also called goatweed or hogwort. I remember my grandfather pulling it up from the hay field by hand.


----------

